# i have a boat and need people to fish with!



## neptuna

I have a 21 ft cape horn with twin yamahas, boat has outriggers, down riggers and crows nest. If anyone is intersted in fishing let me know. I'll troll, bottom fish, deep drop, or cobia fish during season. Experienced or not doesnt really matter, i just love to fish, and cant afford to fish the way i like. I've been fishing this area my whole life and never have a problem finding fish. if anyone is interested send me a message.


----------



## dave222

Lets fish! I dont mind covering exspenses! Call or text me tomorrow! 850-512-5653. Dave


----------



## oxbeast1210

Great deal right there
To bad I only have a few weeks left here


----------



## LUNDY

I'm free almost every weekend, let me know when you wanna do some deep drops or just bottom fishin its my specialty:thumb up: I've only trolled a few times but I'm a quick learner


----------



## LUNDY

and i love the ride of a cape!


----------



## neptuna

just wanted to add a few things ive got some messages about costs. the boat holds 130 gallons of fuel and i get between 1.5-2 miles per gallon average depending on conditions, the weight of the boat and how hard we run. i try to be as easy as possible on the fuel because it is by far the largest of expense. on an average day ill burn between 50-80 gallons fishing sun up to sun down. divide fuel and bait by number of people on board and we have costs. again i have a 100 ton captains license but this is strickly about being able to do what i love to do and still be able to eat stuff other than fish afterwards. personally im very sceptical about going into the gulf with people i dont know on a boat i dont know. the boat has all the required coast guard gear and i welcome anyone who would like to meet before hand and check the boat out. thanks, alex


----------



## Dale1936

*Crew needed*

Alex,

I enjoy fishing. I am interested in your offer. I work a couple of days a week so I am free during the week and most weekends. I have a 19 ft boat myself but am not as comfortable with just running out to the gulf. I mostly do bay fishing. I am interested in fishing with you. Sounds like I could learn from your experience. I also have to balance the cost of fishing and other expenses. 

I am interested and willing to meet. Your concerns are valid about people that you do not know and the Gulf. I have had similiar concerns with people in my boat being only an hour out.

Hope to hear from you.

Dale

Cell 850-791-5443
Email [email protected]


----------



## spinedoc

Do you have anything for Friday Sep 21? Thanks.


----------



## jross31455

im down!!! im good on the weekends and i dont mind help covering expenses. PM me


----------



## neptuna

jross ill give you a heads up before the next trip and see what yiou have going on


----------



## beeritself

Any trips this weekend?


----------



## RockB

I wish I could find an offer like this in Panama City


----------



## seashaker

I'm a experienced fisherman,offshore or bottom,can fish weekdays & weekends,can share expenses,have tackle {if needed}.Would be glad to meet w/ you.
cell/text-850-602-6094 or PM
Thanks,
Marty


----------



## c_stowers

I had the pleasure of going fishing with Neptuna last weekend. We started out of the pass around 7AM on Saturday morning and immediately hit the edge. I have to say that Neptuna did an excellent job putting us on the fish! We had our AJ limit in no time - one of which was in the ~40 lb range. It was pretty much non-stop action for a couple of hours. We boated several more AJs that were released, a nice gag grouper, a few Kings and misc. other smaller fish. We moved on to a few other spots further north where we caught another AJ and a few red snapper, both of which were released.

It was a great trip. Smooth seas and good company. It was a great learning experience for me. I've been offshore fishing ~20 times, but still I learned alot from Neptuna. He definately knows the tricks of the trade. I highly recommend him as a fishing partner.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/c_stowers-18269/albums/9-29-12-trip/5004-img-2206.jpg

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/c_stowers-18269/albums/9-29-12-trip/5005-img-2212.jpg

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/c_stowers-18269/albums/9-29-12-trip/5006-img-2199.jpg

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/c_stowers-18269/albums/9-29-12-trip/5003-img-2214.jpg


----------



## SHunter

Great looking catch!


----------



## neptuna

thinking bout heading out friday possibly saturday anyone available


----------



## txfam6

what time are you leave and out of where?


neptuna said:


> thinking bout heading out friday possibly saturday anyone available


----------



## TxFlyFshrman

I'm available Friday, maybe Saturday


----------



## kaslider27

sounds good. I can make time anytime on the weekends and the occasional friday. if there's ever a shortage on the boat please let me know! have all my own gear, dont mind going with the flow, and will pay/clean/and respect capts. orders. Thanks!

Josh


----------



## sharkins

I'm available tomorrow and Sunday if you're trying to get a trip together.


----------



## bentrodz4l

hows it going bud...i get home from afghanstain early next month been here since october....ready to get home and do some FISHING...if you could help me out man ill fill the gas tank up and will go fishing all day long....sun-up to sun-down


----------



## BY Ryan

Finding a fishing partner can be hit or miss on here, but mention that you have a boat and you'll take anybody and you've got yourself some offers lol.

That being said, I'll throw my hat into the ring.


----------



## dsteber

Neptuna, Bringing my family in to Perdido June 1-June 6. My 15 year old son has never caught cobia or snapper. Any chances of hooking up with you?


----------



## Maxafa

Alex--how the fishing going? Always lookin for good dudes to fish with-- I've got a few guys who I fish with out of Pensacola. Shoot me a message if you want to get together sometime. We have our own boats as well. -max


----------



## lower.alabama

*ready for the snapper*

Alex,
Would like to meet up and talk shop if u are still looking for fishing partners. Just moved back to pcola and ready to go. I have fished down here inshore and out for several years and just transfered back. Would like to set something up for Sunday if u are interested. Can meet up before then..
Thanks,
JB


----------



## drifterfisher

Hey guys,he hasn't logged on since 04-08-2013 04:09 PM Just sayin.


----------



## FAT RAT

drifterfisher said:


> Hey guys,he hasn't logged on since 04-08-2013 04:09 PM Just sayin.


He has been to busy fishing. LOL


----------

